# LGA 1700 Kit für Aio



## mcbr (31. Januar 2022)

Liebe Leute,

neues Mainboard, 12700k, 3080 und PSU stehen bereit, allerdings warte ich schon seit einer Woche auf mein LGA 1700 Kit von Corsair. Ich könnte weinen und bin schon kurz davor mir einfach für den Übergang nen Luftkühler für 30 Ocken zu holen.

Hat jemand das Kit bei Corsair bestellt und kann mir sagen wie lange das dauert? Ich würde echt gerne bauen und kann die Hardware nicht mehr länger rumstehen sehen.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (31. Januar 2022)

Eines Low Buged CPU-Kühler für 1700er Intel Sockel,was sehr gut abgeschnitten hat in den Test ist der Fera 5 vom SilentiumPC,






						Fera 5 : SilentiumPC
					






					www.silentiumpc.com
				




Die Backplate ist aus Kunststoff hergestellt,aber erfüllt sein zweck.Das wäre das einzigste was man kritisieren könnte.

grüße Brex
​


----------



## mcbr (31. Januar 2022)

Brexzidian7794 schrieb:


> Eines Low Buged CPU-Kühler für 1700er Intel Sockel,was sehr gut abgeschnitten hat in den Test ist der Fera 5 vom SilentiumPC,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke dir, den hatte ich ins Auge gefasst. Ich hab zwar eigentlich keine Lust in den nächsten zwei Wochen zwei mal umzubauen, auf der anderen Seite will ich auch nicht noch 2 Wochen warten. ;D Denke mal, dass ich den ordern werde.


----------



## IICARUS (31. Januar 2022)

Vor allem verstreicht mit dem Warten dein Widerrufsrecht auf manchen Online-Shops.


----------



## mcbr (31. Januar 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Vor allem verstreicht mit dem Warten dein Widerrufsrecht auf manchen Online-Shops.


Wie meinst du das?


----------



## IICARUS (1. Februar 2022)

Du weißt ja nicht, ob du was austauschen musst.

Zum Beispiel der Arbeitsspeicher wird nicht angenommen, dann kannst du diesen innerhalb 14 Tage zurücksenden und dir das Geld zurückzahlen lassen und dir ein anderes Kit kaufen. In der Gewährleistung bekommst mit einem defekt auch nur ausgetauscht, aber kein Geld zurück.


----------



## mcbr (1. Februar 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Du weißt ja nicht, ob du was austauschen musst.
> 
> Zum Beispiel der Arbeitsspeicher wird nicht angenommen, dann kannst du diesen innerhalb 14 Tage zurücksenden und dir das Geld zurückzahlen lassen und dir ein anderes Kit kaufen. In der Gewährleistung bekommst mit einem defekt auch nur ausgetauscht, aber kein Geld zurück.


Danke, ehrlich gesagt hab ich da auch garnicht drüber nachgedacht. Guter Punkt. Werde das neue System heut abend aufsetzen und alles checken!


----------



## CORSAIR_Marcus (1. Februar 2022)

Hi @mcbr,

bitte entschuldige, dass du solange auf dein Retrofit Kit warten musst. Die aktuelle Liefersituation sagt mir aber, dass unser Lager Bestand anzeigt. Gerne kannst du dir auf dieser Infoseite, deinen aktuellen Status anzeigen lassen.

Alternativ, kannst du mir auch als PM, deine Bestellnummer inkl. Email geben und ich schau dann, was ich in Erfahrung bringen kann.

Grüße Marcus


----------



## mcbr (1. Februar 2022)

CORSAIR_Marcus schrieb:


> Hi @mcbr,
> 
> bitte entschuldige, dass du solange auf dein Retrofit Kit warten musst. Die aktuelle Liefersituation sagt mir aber, dass unser Lager Bestand anzeigt. Gerne kannst du dir auf dieser Infoseite, deinen aktuellen Status anzeigen lassen.
> 
> ...


Danke für die Info, habe dir eine PM geschrieben!

Grüße Kris


----------

